# Randy Rhoads - 32 years ago.



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Long time gone.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Indeed...a lifetime.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No disrespect intended, but I never placed him at the level many seemed to.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> No disrespect intended, but I never placed him at the level many seemed to.


Ya, I think I feel the same. Back then, he had a pretty unique style, obviously very influential, but I never cared for his tone, and listening to him today, theres something sloppy sounding about some of his playing.
And for me the body of work just wasn't big enough even if his potential was. And I don't think potential is ever limitless...I would rank EVH as equal to RR, and in fairness, would anything he did after 1984 really be missed (and I do enjoy some of the Van Hagar songs, they just aren't really classics) ?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a really hard time forming an opinion concerning music made before my time. I was alive, but I wasn't 'aware' of the impact Randy _may_ or _may not_ have had. All I know was that when I heard that riff from the beginning of Muchmusic's Pepsi Power Hour, I was like, "what is this???" I _need_ it.

I was aware when guns n' roses came in and pushed aside the make-up wearing metal bands (or glam rock). I was aware when Nirvana entered the picture and changed rock again. 

Sadly, now it seems that I'm lost again. I enjoy bands like Sam Roberts, The National, Arcade Fire, Older Lil' Wayne, but I have no idea what's actually going on in music, or what direction it is taking. I used to listen to Sirius XMU to keep up with "experimental" and "cutting edge" music, but I can't stomach listening to the the aloof, lethargic and nasal mumblings of the Hipster Doofus DJs.

I think I'd have to be back in high school with no real agenda, or direction, and a lot of LSD to figure it all out. Hmmm, I wonder if there are any courses I can go back and take? I wouldn't mind going back to home economics and finishing that pillow I started.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Sadly, now it seems that I'm lost again. I enjoy bands like Sam Roberts, The National, Arcade Fire, Older Lil' Wayne, but I have no idea what's actually going on in music, or what direction it is taking


I apologize in advance for adding to the thread derailment, but I just had to respond to your post and say that Big Wreck/Ian Thornley are filling a gaping hole in my music appreciation these days. Now back to regular programming.....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> No disrespect intended, but I never placed him at the level many seemed to.


I think it's that he was doing things others werent. His phrasing and classical training put him somewhere else. Also just being a part of ozzy must have something to do with it. 

I dont like his tone but i do like his playing.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I read somewhere that Randy wanted more treble than Eddy. God knows why. Maybe his hearing was already going. I do agree with the tone assessment. As for sloppy, I find that he was one of the most precise players I've ever heard. To the point where Blizzard of Oz is the most excruciatingly tight album I know of. Everyone is so in time that it's one of the most soulless recordings I've ever experienced. 

Great player though. His ability to change gears mid phrase was pretty impressive for the time.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow....harsh opinions here..RIP Randy. You rocked it better than most......


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Stonehead said:


> Wow....harsh opinions here..RIP Randy. You rocked it better than most......


Well, he was a little looser live. The Tribute album was very good.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

when randy was doing his thing, i was in the best of my teen years. of course ozzy was huge around our way. there was alot of good music then. but randy was doing something others were not. like the others, i think his live tone was ass. his studio sound was better but still rather brittle. that said i'm a strong believer in context. randy's studio tone worked for it's time, and for what it was used for.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I have a really hard time forming an opinion concerning music made before my time. I was alive, but I wasn't 'aware' of the impact Randy _may_ or _may not_ have had. All I know was that when I heard that riff from the beginning of Muchmusic's Pepsi Power Hour, I was like, "what is this???" I _need_ it.
> 
> I was aware when guns n' roses came in and pushed aside the make-up wearing metal bands (or glam rock). I was aware when Nirvana entered the picture and changed rock again.
> 
> ...


..........................


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Stonehead said:


> Wow....harsh opinions here..RIP Randy. You rocked it better than most......


Not really harsh. Noones saying he sucked, or wasn't a great guy, promising young talent etc.
just some honest opinions/ critiquing of his work. There's nothing wrong with that. 
There's a enough delusional fanboys on YouTube.

but crazy train is one of the first songs I learned on guitar, and still often my go to song for jamming.
30yrs later and I still can't get that pickslide in the intro to sound right.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I have a really hard time forming an opinion concerning music made before my time. I was alive, but I wasn't 'aware' of the impact Randy _may_ or _may not_ have had. All I know was that when I heard that riff from the beginning of Muchmusic's Pepsi Power Hour, I was like, "what is this???" I _need_ it.
> .


I thought it was a slayer song at the beginning of Power Hour? Angel of death.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Dying young always has an impact. I am not really a Hendrix fan yet he is god to many


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Randy was a huge influence on my playing when I started out. His live work on Tribute is 2nd to none and when you listen to the re-issue of Diary Of a Madman with the live CD, you can see how he changed things up from one show to the next. He had such energy and command of the guitar. The vibrato, the precision picking, his arrangements of classical guitar with piano and electric was and still is truly inspirational. 

Mr Crowley still gives me chills when I listen to it. The guitars in Diary of a madman are pure genius, Revelation Mother Earth with the piano solo and then the change in feel to the end of the song, the energy in I don't know... He blended classical, rock and blues like no one else and paved the way for many after him. The way he re-arranged the Sabbath tunes live shows how creative he was. 

Randy holds a special place in rock and metal guitar history.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Not really harsh. Noones saying he sucked, or wasn't a great guy, promising young talent etc.
> just some honest opinions/ critiquing of his work. There's nothing wrong with that.
> There's a enough delusional fanboys on YouTube.
> 
> ...


I have to agree that the views aren't harsh. I actually toned down my real view of his playing out of respect dor the dead and also his fans.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

'Dee' was the reason I picked up a guitar as a teenager.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Randy had a big impact at the time.

Now people sometimes downplay what he did because so many copied him.
Some slavishly (And they failed) and some built on it and did their own thing.

Sometimes people overplay it as well.

But he can be something different to each of us depending on where we were at when we first heard him, and whether or not that impacted us.

We don't have to agree on him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

Big influence with me. I first saw him with Quiet Riot. Twice with Ozzy.

[video=youtube;wEUC04659Fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEUC04659Fw[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

puckhead said:


> 'Dee' was the reason I picked up a guitar as a teenager.


me too. but not just dee. all girls


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;CXlK6cYmaMA]http://youtu.be/CXlK6cYmaMA[/video]

Not the best video or sound but its still amazing to see him live.


----------

